#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  dua voor geslachtgemeenschap....

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van ibn Abbaas رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;

Als iemand van jullie geslachtsgemeenschap wil hebben met zijn echtgenote en zegt; Bismi Allah, Allahouma Djannibnaa Ash shaytanana Wa Djannib ish Shaytaana Maa Razaqta naa (O Allah, houdt de satan bij ons weg en houdt de satan weg bij wat U ons schenkt) en zij vervolgens een kind krijgen, dan zal de satan het kind niet schaden.

sahieh al boekhari 3271

----------

